# Crysis 2 "inakzeptabel": CDU/CSU kritisiert "Killerspiel"-Nominierung beim Deutschen Computerspielepreis



## SimonFistrich (25. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crysis 2 "inakzeptabel": CDU/CSU kritisiert "Killerspiel"-Nominierung beim Deutschen Computerspielepreis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crysis 2 "inakzeptabel": CDU/CSU kritisiert "Killerspiel"-Nominierung beim Deutschen Computerspielepreis


----------



## X3niC (25. April 2012)

Was für Nappel...Sollen die sich mal lieber um wichtigere Dinge kümmern...


----------



## looser111 (25. April 2012)

omg ey ich dachte dieses dämliche vorurteil wäre langsam aber sicher vom tisch... vllt versucht die cdu ja auch noch mehr erstwähler zu verschrecken. hoffen wir es^^


----------



## chbdiablo (25. April 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Crysis 2 meiner Meinung nach keine großen Preise verdient hat, sind diese Aussagen nur wieder das typische Gelaber. Wen interessiert das eigentlich immer noch?


----------



## Chris1q1q (25. April 2012)

> zwar würde man Erwachsene "tolerieren", die diese Art von Spielen in  ihrer Freizeit spielen. Allerdings sollten solche Spiele nicht noch  gewürdigt werden, wenn öffentliche Mittel im Einsatz sind.


Diese Aussage ist ja wohl mit Abstand das unverschämteste was sich die Politik jemals der Spielergemeinschaft gegenüber geleistet hat.

Die ganze Regierung gehört abgesetzt und durch 20 jährige politikstudenten ersetzt.

Die sind ja nicht mehr geistig zurechnungsfähig... evtl. wirds zeit für Pension und Altersheim ?


----------



## simba572 (25. April 2012)

sehr schön, wieder ein schlag ins gesicht für jeden neuwähler/jungen menschen..
so verbaut sich auch die cdu ihre zukunft, irgenwann gibt es die alten stammwähler nicht mehr.

das spiel an sich gefällt mir nicht, aber ist ja hier nebensache


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2012)

Wer mit Dinosaurier und Neanderthalern aufgewachsen ist, der kennt sich eben mit Computerspielen nicht aus. Wird Zeit, dass diese alten Säcke endlich in Rente gehen und uns diese weiteren Peinlichkeiten erspart bleiben.


----------



## Kandruin (25. April 2012)

Wenn man sonnst keine Probleme hat, muss man sich halt wieder welche schaffen. Einfach nur Traurig sowas :/


----------



## CyberBone (25. April 2012)

Sehr interessant - Immer diese Schwarz/Weiss-Logik

Beim deutschen Entwicklerpreis 2011 wurde Crysis 2 beziehungsweise Crytek sehr oft nominiert und sie haben sogar in 6 Kategorien gewonnen. Darunter bestes deutsches Spiel und bestes Action-Game.

Aber beim deutschen Computerspielepreis, wo die Politiker ein Auge drauf haben, wird wieder alles anders gesehen. Diese Veranstaltung wirkt für meinen Geschmack einfach nur aufgesetzt und soll die angebliche Akzeptanz zu diesem Thema beleuchten.

Zitat zum Preis von der offiziellen Seite:
"Mit dem Deutschen Computerspielpreis soll der Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland im Bereich der Entwicklung interaktiver Unterhaltungssoftware gefördert werden. Besondere Anreize werden für die Entwicklung innovativer, kulturell und pädagogisch wertvoller Spielekonzepte und -Inhalte gesetzt. So soll die Vielfalt des Angebots qualitativ hochwertiger interaktiver Unterhaltungsmedien, speziell auch mit deutschem und europäischem kulturellem Hintergrund, vergrößert werden."

Ich finde es sollten alle Produkte aus dem genannten Wirtschaftsstandort berücksichtigt werden, zum einen der Fairness halber und zum anderen weil Crytek zu einen der größten deutschen und mittlerweile auch internationen Entwicklern gehört.


----------



## Shura (25. April 2012)

Eine kleine Erfrischungskur an der politischen Spitze wäre wohl das Beste was uns passieren könnte.
Zumal der Begriff "Killerspiel" ein absolut lächerlicher Begriff ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. April 2012)

Ich reg mich über sowas nicht mehr auf, dass ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Hasamoto (25. April 2012)

Besser ein Killerspiel nomienieren als ein Spielekiller Wählen


----------



## Fraiser_ (25. April 2012)

Juhu, CDU/CSU stellt sich wieder selbst ins Abseits. Bald gibt es keine Wähler mehr die das mittragen.


----------



## kaji (25. April 2012)

Nicht dass Crysis 2 einen Preis verdient hätte aber diese Aufregung ...

Naja was soll man von Politikern erwarten, deren liebstes Spielzeug wohl der Holzklotz war. In einer Welt in der Lego Teufelswerk, Computer Höllenmaschinen und CDU Politiker nichts besseres zu tun haben muss man sich über gar nichts wundern.

Killerspiele lehnen wir ab, tretet nicht der Spieleindustrie bei! Werdet Mitglied der Rüstungsindustrie ! Hurray


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2012)

ich weiß nicht, haben die irgendeinen Geheimen Plan und eine Taktik dahinter dass die einfach allesamt nicht mehr regieren wollen?
Mal ehrlich, es ist eigentlich hier wirklich die Zweitdümmste Aussage von denen, die dümmste kam von der Betreuungsgelddingsdums

Wobei, so in anbetracht das man aber immer noch Waffenmessen, Schützenfeste, etc. abhält, aber dann würde man ja "regieren" und nicht nur "reagieren" bzw. populisieren


----------



## BuffaloBilI (25. April 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist ja wohl mit Abstand das unverschämteste was sich die Politik jemals der Spielergemeinschaft gegenüber geleistet hat.
> 
> Die ganze Regierung gehört abgesetzt und durch 20 jährige politikstudenten ersetzt.
> 
> Die sind ja nicht mehr geistig zurechnungsfähig... evtl. wirds zeit für Pension und Altersheim ?


 Das sehe ich allerdings genauso. Tolerieren?! Was soll dieser Mist?


----------



## robby23 (25. April 2012)

Dieses Killerspiel Blablub ist natürlich mal wieder Schwachsinn. Ebenso aber auch die Nominierung mit Crysis 2 als bestes deutsches Spiel.
Da hätte ich eher Anno mit seiner modernen Thematik belohnt.


----------



## cooldine (25. April 2012)

Nun ja, Computerspiele sind ja in erster Linie Spiele und sollten eigentlich Spaß machen.
Jedenfalls kenn ich nur sehr wenige Spiele die "kulturell-pädagogisch" sind UND Spaß machen.
Bei der Kunstform Film ist es ja auch nichts so, dass es nach kulturell-pädagogisch Inhalten geht, sondern um die besterzielte Leistung (Schauspielerei, Technick, Kameraführung usw.)
Ah ja, stimmt, Computerspiele sind ja keine Kunst, schließlich hat das Wort Designer in Game-, Level- und Grafikdesigner auch überhaupt garnichts mit Kunst am Hut.

Aber wenn man erst eine unabhängige Jury anstellt und dann ihre Entscheidungen hinterfragt, obwohl man selber im diesem Bereich sowieso keine Ahnung hat, dann ist das ein ziemlich großes Armutszeugnis der CDU/CSU.

Ich hätte zwar für bestes deutsches Spiel eher Anno nominiert anstatt Crysis 2, aber sei es drum.


----------



## CyberBone (25. April 2012)

robby23 schrieb:


> Dieses Killerspiel Blablub ist natürlich mal wieder Schwachsinn. Ebenso aber auch die Nominierung mit Crysis 2 als bestes deutsches Spiel.
> Da hätte ich eher Anno mit seiner modernen Thematik belohnt.


 
Anno 2070 ist ebenso nominiert für "bestes deutsches Spiel". Erstmal recherchieren wäre besser 


Nominiert sind für bestes deutsches Spiel 2012:
- Crysis 2
- Anno 2070
- Harveys neue Augen


----------



## Schalkmund (25. April 2012)

Der Deutsche Computerspielpreis ist doch ohnehin ein schlechter Witz. Das da die CDU/CSU auch noch versucht mit zu reden, macht es auch nicht viel schlimmer. Und warum man Crysis 2 für irgendwas einen Preis geben sollte, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (25. April 2012)

Juhu, ich werde von der CDU toleriert.
Wie freundlich.

Ich würde Wolfgang Börnsen aber mal empfehlen bei seiner Chefin nachzufragen, bevor er solche hochqualifizierten Äußerungen tätigt.
Die hat kürzlich gesagt: 


> Ja, aber wir machen hier keine Vorschläge. Sonst haben wir morgen einen 'Shitstorm' zu gewärtigen. Da müssen wir jetzt vorsichtig sein.


Das könnte man auch sehr gut auf diesen Sachverhalt hier ummünzen.
Nun ist es aber zu spät Herr Börnsen.


----------



## ED (25. April 2012)

Herr Börnsen soll sich mal von seinen Enkeln erklären lassen, was es mit den ach so bösen "Killerspielen" auf sich hat! Am besten, sie zeigen es ihm oder lassen ihn gar selber ran. Vielleicht ändert er ja dann seine Meinung.


----------



## hightake (25. April 2012)

CDU/CSU ist das nicht der Sammelpool von Kreaturen,
welche sich als Mensch verkleidet haben?


----------



## Boemund (25. April 2012)

Die sind sooooooooo blöd...


----------



## Bullfrog (25. April 2012)

Is mal wieder Fütterungszeit für Trolle?


----------



## Loplop (25. April 2012)

Tja, derartige Kommentare sind der Grund, warum eine eher kuriose Partei wie die Piraten grad bei 13% ist ...


----------



## Lordex (25. April 2012)

Dazu fällt mir nur http://julienshateblog.co.de/watch/juliens-hate-blog-03-killerspiele/  ein!!!


----------



## SCon (25. April 2012)

In D gilt halt nach wie vor : Wenn man keine Probleme hat, macht man sich welche....


----------



## Draconamon (25. April 2012)

ich finde wenn sie Killerspiele verbieten wollen dan sollten nicht nur die neusten Spiele anprangern sondern mit den älteren anfangen (Mario,Zelda etc.)
die sind deutlich brutaler und Menschenverachtender^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2012)

Wenn sich die Politik auch in Zukunft in die Vergabe von Medienpreise einmischt, braucht man später gar keine Preise mehr verleihen. Wird dann eh alles nach den Wünschen der "Ahnungslosen" gelenkt.

So ein Sch...


----------



## theking2502 (25. April 2012)

Ich find das schon Witzig. Wer Harveys neue Augen gespielt hat weiß, wie Makaber das ist. Ich meine man muss als kleines Mädchen einen Mann umbringen um Münzen ins "Jenseis" zu bringen. Ich fand das Spiel gut und würde das jedem anspruchsvollen Erwachsenen empfehlen, aber nie ein Kind das Spielen lassen. Sehr Pedagogisch ist das auch nicht. Und wenn die CDU/CSU will das da nur pedagoisch wertvolles Nominiert wurd, dann dürften da nur "Malen nach Zahlen für Vorschulklasse" dabei sein.
Aber ich musste ja total lachen bei dem Satz:
"Sie würde sich nicht nach kulturell-pädagogischen Gesichtspunkten orientieren, die dem Grundsatz in Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes entsprechen, der lautet: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"." Rofl?! Was soll das bitte heißen? Welche Menschenwürde werden denn in Crysis 2 angetastet?


----------



## HolyHerbert (25. April 2012)

Regt euch nicht so auf, es ist Wahlkampf...
Für Populilsmus ist da immer Platz, für Argumente leider nicht.


----------



## nicolas74 (25. April 2012)

*Schickt das an Die....*

Hallo,

die üblichen Floskeln erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle, denn das Sie mich und andere Spieler in Ihrer Gestaltung der eigenen Freizeit "...durchaus... tolerieren" zeigt mir, wie verständnis- und hilflos Sie den neuen Medien gegenüber stehen und meiner Person nur Unkenntnis und Bevormundung zu bieten haben. Reelles schießen in Schützenvereinen wird tunlichst gefördert und zieht auch des Öfteren Tote und Verletzte nach sich durch unsachgemäß gelagerte Schusswaffen. Aber Spiele die per Maus- Klick einen Pixel- Avatar das virtuelle Leben auspusten werden dämonisert und verteufelt.

Zitat: "Wir tolerieren nach unserem Freiheits- und Demokratieverständnis durchaus jeden Erwachsenen, der diese Art von Spielen in der Freizeit spielt"
Internet Quelle: CDU/CSU-Fraktion im Deutschen Bundestag: Kommunikation - Impressum (Zugriff: 25.04.2012 / 16:54 Uhr)

Ihre Toleranz ist mir persönlich sehr egal und ich verbitte mir eine Einmischung greiser, überalterter und kirchlich geprägter Vorstellungen in mein Medien- Bestimmtes Leben, welches sich Intelligenz sei Dank auch abseits von althergebrachten Medien wie Tageschau und Co. bewegen, welche einheitlich immer dasselbe Trompeten und willfährige Diener Ihrer Interessen sind (Herrn Deppendorf sei Dank).

Sie sollten sich um die wirklichen Probleme unserer Gesellschaft konzentrieren (wachsende Kinderarmut, Kürzung der Bildungs- und Sozialleistungen, wachsende Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich, Ausbeutung natürlicher Ressourcen, Perspektivenlosigkeit, veraltetes System für zu viele Menschen bei immer weniger Arbeit, unehrliche Politiker, etc...).

Sorgen Sie lieber für eine Auseinandersetzung Ihres Lobby- Vereins mit den grundlegenden Werten Ihres Regierens, denn von christlich lässt sich dort nichts mehr heraus lesen, es sei denn sie verweisen auf Zeiten der Feudalherrschaft, dann sehe ich Ihren Kurs als gerechtfertigt an.

Ihre größte Klientel wird in den kommenden 20- 30 Jahren komplett verstorben sein, und Sie sollten sich dringend um ureigenste Sorgen Ihres Souveräns (UNS) Gedanken machen, ansonsten werden Sie wie alle veralteten Konzepte mit der Welle des Neuen hinweg gespült.

Bitte verschonen Sie uns mit Ihrer Toleranz!


----------



## powermax90 (25. April 2012)

Wenn ich sowas schon lese "laut § pla pla pla Würde des Menschen"... sind animierte computergenerierte Pixelmenschen nun neuerdings Menschen? Hab ich iwas verpasst...

Also mal ganz ehrlich, das fällt auch nur wieder Politikern ein die 100 Kilo wiegen, 50+ Jahre sind und sich immernoch aufregen das das Wort Sex im Fernsehen gesagt werden darf und das Jugendliche offiziell "Sex" mit 12 machen dürfen und das als normal angesehen wird... und all solche Geschichten.

Und schon wieder wird wieder alles genutzt um "Killerspiele" zum Sündenbock zu machen... Brevjik spielte Call of Duty und lernte dort Menschen zu töten... ahja das er mit realen Schusswaffen übte und mit Bomben experimentierte ist nur nebensache


----------



## GR0BI75 (25. April 2012)

Shitstorm incoming!


----------



## Sansana (25. April 2012)

Nja, die haben doch schon lange keine Ahnung mehr was das Volk als gut befindet. Wir finden es zb. auch nicht schön das uns Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird, für alles herhalten müssen und nur als eine art Melkkuh betrachtet werden. Wem wundert es da noch was für eine Meinung die von Crysis, Bf3, HL und co. haben


----------



## billy336 (25. April 2012)

"...Spiele gewürdigt werden, die sich an "kulturell-pädagogischen" Gesichtspunkten orientieren." 
haha , dass ich nicht lache!!!! spiele sind immernoch unterhaltung ihr pappnasen so wie ein actionfilm. wenns kracht, scheppert und manchmal etwas rau zugeht kommt das der unterhaltung zu gute. was ihr wollt ist lehrmaterial, am besten alles komplett textbasierend damit ja keine bilder von nackter haut oder grobheiten zu sehen sind...


----------



## copius (25. April 2012)

mit der argumentation sollte man dann in einem atemzug auch filme mit gewaltätigen inhalten vom oscar ausschließen und entsprechende musik von mtv-ma
das übliche politiker bla bla ohne jedwede kenntnis der materie...achso und wenn wa mal ehrlich sind...wie viele menschen fahren sich jährlich in deutschland tot? ja richtig da kräht kein hahn nach


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. April 2012)

Achje... die CDU/CSU mal wieder. 
Mein erster Reflex ist auch mich darüber aufzuregen. Mein zweiter ist dann aber doch ein Schulterzucken. Klar ist das Statement provozierend. Aber so provozierend es ist, so berechnend ist es auch. Die wissen schon genau welche Knöpfe sie drücken müssen um eine Empörung hervorzurufen. Damit bleibt man im Gespräch - und so sehr man von der einen Gruppe abgelehnt wird, soviel Zuspruch bekommt man dann wiederum aus ner anderen Ecke. Die Bewusste Nutzung des Kampfbegriffs "Killerspiel" alleine zeigt schon, dass man hier vor allem auf dicke Schlagzeilen aus ist, nicht auf eine wirklich Diskussion.
Einer heult immer und diese Äußerung zeigt nur mal wieder das im Falle der Union "konservativ" eben auch "verbohrt und ignorant" bedeutet.

Heisst für mich: Gar nicht mehr erst groß Aufregen, bei der nächsten Wahl sein Kreuzchen nicht bei diesen Pfeifen machen.


----------



## LLcoolB (25. April 2012)

"Auch eine Neubesetzung der Jury wird gefordert."

tja ... es wäre eher mal eine Neubesetzung der CDU/CSU angesagt ...


----------



## powermax90 (25. April 2012)

Mhm ich frag mich warum die sich nicht wundern warum sie Millionen Stimmen verlieren und zwar an die Piratenpartei.. die werden es auch wenn sie bei 20% angekommen sind immernoch nicht wissen... 2050 wer kennt da noch die CDU? Die sollten sich mal ganz gehörig gedanken machen wie sie die jungen Generationen "bei der Stange halten" wollen..
Ansonsten sehe ich für die CDU schwarz


----------



## DoodleDandy (25. April 2012)

Naja, es handelt sich hier um die Meinung eines einzelnen Menschen, nicht um die der ganzen CDU/CSU. Und selbst aus den eigenen Reihen gibt es Unverständnis gegenüber dieser Aussage, zumal auch zwei CDU-Abgeordnete in der Jury sitzen.


----------



## lex23 (25. April 2012)

Sind genauso weltfremd wie die katholische Kirche und werden deshalb auch immer mehr Stimmen verlieren von der jüngeren Generation.


----------



## captainpain (25. April 2012)

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit die Gesichter der csu/cdu Abgeordneten mit den gegnerischen Soldatengesichtern auszutauschen? Dann würde der Shooter noch mehr Spaß machen. )


----------



## Pope (25. April 2012)

Wenn da mal nicht wieder Herr Bosbach dahintersteckt. Der hatte seinerzeit auf die Frage eines Spielemagazinredakteurs, ob er denn überhaupt schon einmal ein Computerspiel gespielt habe geantwortet, dass er kein Baum sein müsste, um zu wissen wie es um den Wald bestellt sei. Klasse gelle ? Den Spruch bringe ich jetzt immer, wenn ich keine Ahnung habe und trotzdem mitreden will.
Man sagt aber auch: "Wie der Baum so die Frucht.". Und da habe ich schon oft Nussbäume gesehen, deren Nüsse innen hohl waren.
Nur mal so im übertragenen Sinne.


----------



## Dyson (25. April 2012)

CDU/CSU gibt es auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Badboyquake (25. April 2012)

ziemlich witzig für den dt. computerspielepreis. geniale news! 

die cdu will "pädagogische spiele" kühren, die leute vom Computerspielepreis wollen sich aber nicht lächerlich machen wenn sie games nominierieren die eh keiner spielt und keine weitere relevanz haben. die cdu will kreative heile welt spiele, die jury will spiele die man kennt, einen branchen preis verleihen. da prallen zwei unterschiedliche motivationen aufeinander. geht die jury auf heile welt ein wird sie sich business intern lächerlich machen und der preis ist symbolisch nichts mehr wert.

den vorschlag die jury auszutauschen finde ich süss. wer nicht pariert fliegt raus  thats demokratie as we know it.

die cdu sollte dringend nachhilfe stunden im bereich internet, datensicherheit, copyright und computerspielen nehmen. am besten einfach mal liebgewonnene feindbilder, alte traditionen und lobbyarbeit weglassen beim politik machen.


----------



## Dativ (25. April 2012)

Chris1q1q schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist ja wohl mit Abstand das unverschämteste was sich die Politik jemals der Spielergemeinschaft gegenüber geleistet hat.
> 
> Die ganze Regierung gehört abgesetzt und durch 20 jährige politikstudenten ersetzt.
> 
> Die sind ja nicht mehr geistig zurechnungsfähig... evtl. wirds zeit für Pension und Altersheim ?


 
Weißt du was das schlimme ist? Ich kenne einige Freunde, die Politik studieren. Die haben größtenteils auch diese Einstellungen Computerspielen gegenüber wie die "älteren" Politiker. Kein Witz. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Leute nur dann in die Politik gehen, wenn ihre Einstellung in ein bestimmtes vorgegebenes Muster passt.


----------



## The-The (25. April 2012)

Frechheit!


----------



## NHA-KoenigDeutschland (25. April 2012)

Die alten Damen und Herren der CDU sehen die ganze Sache einfach nur falsch. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese Leute die sog. "Killerspiele" (was zur Hölle ist denn jetzt eig nen Killerspiel? Ein Ego-Shooter oder ein Spiel in dem man Leute töten muss) auf eine Stufe mit Drogen stellen: toleriert wird es aber man solls trotzdem am Besten nicht machen.

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass in der CDU ja wirklich viele alte Menschen aktiv sind, die Ihre konservative Meinung schon seit 10,20,30,40 etc Jahre vertreten, die werden nicht einfach von heut auf morgen positivi hinsichtlich Videospiele eingestellt sein, da steckt einfach ein gewisse Abneigung und Desinteresse dahinter. Sind nunmal auch anders aufgewachsen, zum Glück gibts da aber immer Ausnahmen, doch was ich schon immer gehasst habe sind Menschen, die sich nicht überzeugen lassen, auch wenn man ihr Unrecht sogar nachweisen kann.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. April 2012)

Wie lächerlich ist das den? =D 
Hören sie sich den den noch selber zu?
Ein glück gibt es ja noch die Piraten =D hrhr


----------



## Mendos (25. April 2012)

Hmm. Was regt ihr euch so auf? 

Das ist doch immerhin schon mal ein Fortschritt, daß wir inzwischen von der Union toleriert werden. Immerhin wurden Computerspieler vor nicht all zu langer Zeit von diversen Mitgliedern von CDU/CSU auf eine Stufe mit den Konsumenten von dokumentiertem Kindesmißbrauch gestellt. Mal abgesehn davon, daß wir ja alle als potentielle Amokläufer gesehen wurden.

Also ich sehe in den Äußerungen da schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. April 2012)

Killerspiele?! Haben die immer noch nicht gelernt, dass das Ego Shooter heist?!


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. April 2012)

nicolas74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die üblichen Floskeln erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle, denn das Sie mich und andere Spieler in Ihrer Gestaltung der eigenen Freizeit "...durchaus... tolerieren" zeigt mir, wie verständnis- und hilflos Sie den neuen Medien gegenüber stehen und meiner Person nur Unkenntnis und Bevormundung zu bieten haben. Reelles schießen in Schützenvereinen wird tunlichst gefördert und zieht auch des Öfteren Tote und Verletzte nach sich durch unsachgemäß gelagerte Schusswaffen. Aber Spiele die per Maus- Klick einen Pixel- Avatar das virtuelle Leben auspusten werden dämonisert und verteufelt.
> 
> ...


 
Man hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. April 2012)

Leute, Ablenkung von anderen Dingen!! Nicht überbewerten! 
Wen interessiert denn noch was die labern!


----------



## Kwengie (25. April 2012)

ist schon das Sommerloch erreicht, so daß man nicht über wichtigere Dinge debatieren kann?


----------



## Para911 (25. April 2012)

CDU/CSU "inakzeptabel": Para911 kritisiert Wahlmöglichkeit bei Deutschen Wahlen.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (25. April 2012)

Irgendwie könnte man auch sagen:"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier." Na ja, wurde schon sehr treffende Kommentare gemacht, so what


----------



## Bullfrog (25. April 2012)

So sehr ich mit all denen übereinstimme, welche sich hier aufregen und die endgültige Stilllegung der CDU/ CSU forden, muss ich doch sagen, das es immer wieder zieht. Ich meine damit natürlich die Taktik eigendlich vollkommen unwichtiger und zurecht unbekannter Politiker aus der letzten Reihe, ihren Namen zum ersten und einzigen Mal in ein überregionales Presseorgen zu bekommen. Man sagt wirft einfach mal das Wort "Killerspiel" in den Ring und provoziert eine Reaktion. Ist wie mit dem blanken Haken im Forellenzuchbecken. Und jetzt schallt diesem Troll zwar ne Menge contra entgegen aber jede, auch negative, Publicity ist besser als gar keine. Das können die ab, deren Haut ist so dick da geht rein gar nix durch. Gestalten wie diese würden sich auch kalt lächelnd neben einem Berg toter Kätzchen ablichten lassen wenn sie dadurch auch nur eine Stimme bekommen könnten. Die richtige Taktik wäre eigendlich, den Depp komplett zu ignorieren. Aber leider muss ih feststellen, die Versuchung mit dem Chor zu predigen ist überwältigend....

in diesem Sinne: HÄNGT IHN!


----------



## rowoss (25. April 2012)

Killerspiele, wenn sie nicht gerade Amok provozieren, verleitet doch langhaarige Jugendliche zum Negermusik hören und zum rumgammel! 

Früher war wenigsten alles besser und Zucht und Ordnung!!


----------



## Egersdorfer (25. April 2012)

Hehe, schön, dass auch so genannte Verfassungsfeindparteien wie die CDU/CSU trollen können.


----------



## Kerusame (25. April 2012)

xDDD ach wie geil, was computerspiele angeht sind eure politiker echt dermaßen verpeilt... wahnsinn...
gut ich als österreicher brauch mich nicht aufregen, bei uns gibts ja jetzt die allgemeine vorratsdatenspeicherung... aber ehrlich mal, leute die keinen dunst von der materie haben sollten sich auch nicht zu dieser äußern, weder positiv noch negativ. und die bezeichnung "killerspiel" sollte meiner meinung nach per gerichtsbeschluss verboten werden, immerhin ist es eine verunglimpfung eines ganzen genres und gleichzeitig ein herunterwürdigen der arbeit anderer.


----------



## Gamer_Hrvat (25. April 2012)

rowoss schrieb:


> Killerspiele, wenn sie nicht gerade Amok provozieren, verleitet doch langhaarige Jugendliche zum Negermusik hören und zum rumgammel!
> 
> Früher war wenigsten alles besser und Zucht und Ordnung!!


 

u made my day


----------



## Datamind (25. April 2012)

Mal wieder typisch für die CxU Partei. Denen haben wir zu verdanken das Waffenlieferungen ins Ausland gehen und dort wohlmöglich Menschen umbringen. Dies ist die bittere Realität und hat nichts mit einem Computerspiel zu tun. Ich hoffe diese Verfassungsfeinde sind irgendwann mal weg vom Fenster... Fehlt nur noch das inkompetente Kommentar seitens Uhl oder Friedrich. Wer schützt uns eigentlich vor solchen Leuten?


----------



## Xell1987 (25. April 2012)

Die sollen diese lächerliche Veranstaltung endlich umbenennen in Deutscher Kindercomputerspiel-Preis den nur solche Spiele bekommen auch den Preis.

Dass sie damals Dragon Age Origins rausgekickt hatten nur weil Gewalt drin vorkam verzeihe ich denen nicht. Das Spiel hatte es mehr als verdient gehabt den Preis zu gewinnen


----------



## BornToBeHere (25. April 2012)

Oh gott...


----------



## MarauderShields (25. April 2012)

Die sollten sich lieber um den Euro kümmern.


----------



## UthaSnake (25. April 2012)

Wer legt denn bitteschön Wert auf die Meinung der CDU/CSU !?


----------



## weisauchnicht (25. April 2012)

naja,christen....die sind alle nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## Sirius89 (25. April 2012)

CDU/CSU.............nuff said.Wen interessiert diese Spinnerbande denn?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. April 2012)

Kreuzzüge, Hexenverbrennungen? und Inquisitionen wären mir auch lieber als "killerspiele"


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2012)

a) Die sollen endlich mal klar definieren, was denn ein "sogenanntes Killerspiel" ausmacht. Die Ego Perspektive alleine kann's schon mal nicht sein, denn dann wäre _Portal _ja auch ein Killerspiel.

b) Crysis ist bisher nur nominiert. Sollte man mit dem Aufstand nicht erst mal warten, bis die Entscheidung gefällt ist?

c) Es gibt extra Auszeichnungen für "Bestes Computerspiel" und "Bestes Jugendspiel" - warum wohl?

d) In der Jury sitzen rund 30 Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Hintergründen - mit dem letzten Satz ( man sei für die Neubesetzung der Jury "offen") wollen die einfach die Jury komplett rausschmeissen, nur, weil ihnen das Ergebnis eventuell nicht passen würde? 

... merken die eigentlich noch was?


----------



## LostHero (25. April 2012)

Die  CDU  meldet sich mal wieder zu Wort.....


----------



## Tominator7 (25. April 2012)

Meinung der CDU/CSU zu Computerspielen? Deutscher Computerspielepreis?
Wayne?


----------



## weisauchnicht (25. April 2012)

Eine Vereinigung,die mehr Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen hat als zwei Weltkriege zusammen,sollte den Ball sehr flach halten.


----------



## Tirayu (25. April 2012)

Eine Neubesetzung der CDU/CSU wäre besser.


----------



## Chazer (25. April 2012)

loooool wenn der Preis wirklich für Spiele gedacht ist die inhaltlich wertvoll sind dann kann man tatsächlich darüber diskutieren ob Crysis 2 den Preis verdient hat, aber wenn die schon den Begriff Killerspiel verwenden haben die sich schon wieder selbst disqualifiziert.

Die haben keine Ahnung wie die Zielgruppe drauf ist, die sind geistig einfach zu weit von den jüngeren Leuten entfernt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. April 2012)

captainpain schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit die Gesichter der csu/cdu Abgeordneten mit den gegnerischen Soldatengesichtern auszutauschen? Dann würde der Shooter noch mehr Spaß machen. )


 

Glaube das Game soll 2013 rauskommen. Titel: RAF reloaded


----------



## TheClayAllison (25. April 2012)

Kleffende Hunde beißen nicht! Bis jetzt nichts ernstes. Habt Ihr toll gemacht CDU/CSU *klatscht*. Ich persönlich höre nur ein kleinen Tinitus im Ohr der.... jetzt wieder verstummt ist. Wenn es nach mir ginge würdet ihr auch nen Preis bekommen aber naja... für beste... schauspielerische Leistung oder so. Apropo Leistung, warum werdet ihr eigentlich nicht generell nach Leistung bezahlt? Dann würden wir sicher nicht so verschuldet sein. Obwohl könnt ja nichts für, ich weiß ich weiß... müsst halt den Mist ausbaden was die Vorgänger hinterlassen haben. Was zum Teufel leistet ihr eigentlich überhaupt? Ja richtig! Nüschts. Gute Nacht


----------



## Nesquick_John (25. April 2012)

aber filmfördergelder für inglorious baterds.


----------



## john1231 (25. April 2012)

haben die keine anderen sorgen?


----------



## Olsen84 (25. April 2012)

nicolas74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die üblichen Floskeln erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle, denn das Sie mich und andere Spieler in Ihrer Gestaltung der eigenen Freizeit "...durchaus... tolerieren" zeigt mir, wie verständnis- und hilflos Sie den neuen Medien gegenüber stehen und meiner Person nur Unkenntnis und Bevormundung zu bieten haben. Reelles schießen in Schützenvereinen wird tunlichst gefördert und zieht auch des Öfteren Tote und Verletzte nach sich durch unsachgemäß gelagerte Schusswaffen. Aber Spiele die per Maus- Klick einen Pixel- Avatar das virtuelle Leben auspusten werden dämonisert und verteufelt.
> 
> ...


 

Zeigt mal wieder, wie intelligent die Spielergemeinde mit "Anfeindungen" umgeht... 
Da wird zwischen den zahlreichen Rechtschreibfehlern mit Intelligenz geprahlt, um sich letztlich in der eigenen Pseudointelligenz zu baden. Man möge den Autor bitte von seiner Illusion befreien, jemand würde derartig hochqualifizierte Posts auch nur mit einem Lächeln beantworten...  Genau deswegen kommen Spieler übrigens nicht von ihrem Image weg ^^


----------



## Shaddixxx (25. April 2012)

Oh man... wie kann man nur so sein!?
Als ob die Welt nicht größere Probleme hätte, als Videospiele.
Es wird echt Zeit, dass ne NEUE Generation das Ruder übernimmt.
So langsam wird die (deutsche) Politik zum Handanker der Inovation, Forschung und Entwicklung. Und der wird immer fester angzogen... allerdings bin ich mit der Aussage schon viel zu weit abgedriftet, denn zum Glück ist die Spieleindustrie einer der wenigen Bereiche, die sich dadurch kaum ausbremsen lässt.


----------



## DarthDevil (25. April 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> haben die keine anderen sorgen?


 klar haben die noch andere sorgen, es gibt schließlich so viele dinge die man verbieten, überwachen und kontrollieren könnte.


----------



## Luckystar11 (25. April 2012)

Ja Ja, die CDU/CSU wieder. Die sind genauso inaktzeptabel. Aber hey, sie Tolerieren uns Erwachsene immerhin. Wow.

( Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten  )


----------



## FragGyver (25. April 2012)

Jaja, die alte Leier. Wolfgang Börnsen, geboren 1942. Dass der gute Mann nicht viel Verständnis für die Jugend und aktuellen Medien hat, oder zumindest mit einer anderen Vorstellung an die Sache rangeht ist glaub ich klar. 
Um so erstaunlicher, dass er dann im Ausschuss für Kultur und Medien sitzt, der ja eigentlich mit jüngeren Vertretern der Branche besetzt sein sollte.

Allerdings bringt es auch nichts, sich an dieser Stelle über solche Auswüchse auszulassen. Schreibt dem guten Mann doch einfach eine Email wolfgang.boernsen@bundestag.de , ruft Ihn an + 49 (30) 22 77 73 77  .

Der CDU Ausschuss besteht aus Rechtsanwälten, Lehrern, Kunstwissenschaftlern (Theater und Musik) , 1 geprüftem Rinderzüchter / Facharbeiter Brauer und Mälzer (lol), Diplommathematikern und Diplom Politologen. Leider ist nicht ein Vertreter neuer Medien dabei, die nun mal die heutige Kultur- und Medienlandschaft vertreten. Da sollte die Einstellung des Ausschusses gegenüber Videospielen nicht weiter verwundern .


----------



## Xx-Crysis3-xX (25. April 2012)

FragGyver ich geb dir vollkommen recht.. zwar ist Crysis 2 wirklich ein ,, Killerspiel" doch zu entscheiden wer es spielen darf und will haben immer noch die erziehungsberechtigten oder ( wen über 18 ) sie selbst. Die Nominierung ist wohl eindeutig das man nicht ein Killerspiel wegen der Story nominiert sondern wegen ihrer Technik aber solch ein Geschwätz können die sich echt sparen


----------



## HiRnZwErG (25. April 2012)

Also, dass man als Gamer nicht CDU/CSU wählen sollte, wird einem wohl nicht erst jetzt klar,oder?Durchschnittsalter beträgt 56,8 Jahre.....


----------



## dickdurstig (25. April 2012)

ja mei die spacken aus bayern und die ossischnitte sind halt immer noch ned im 21. jahrhundert angekommen wass wui man da machen und killerspiele ist ja so 2000late der letzte amoklauf ist doch schon ewig her die konservativen dinos brauchen mal wieder ein argument um das zu verbieten was sie nicht verstehen wollen/können wird zeit wa


----------



## STuK4 (25. April 2012)

also ich hab ja mit egoshootergebashe echt nichts am hut,
allerdings frage ich mich wo hier das problem ist
crysis 2 ist nun wirklich nicht pädagogisch wertvoll und wenn dies die kriterien sind, sollte es halt rausfallen
wahrscheinlich wäre es nicht zu der kritik gekommen wenn ein Nicht-Egoshooter nicht pädagogisch wertvoll gewesen wäre, allerdings halte ich (ähnlich wie die beschwerde über die nominierung crysis 2) viele userreaktionen hier für übertrieben


----------



## GHURU (25. April 2012)

In Afghanistan Krieg führen,Kinderschänder laufen frei rum,Kriminelle werden mehr geschützt als Opfer und dann so ein Beitrag,ein Witz ,in der Politik nix hinkriegen aber sich an solchen Themen Hochziehen


----------



## Metko1 (25. April 2012)

Omfg...  jedes spiel wo man eine Person töten oder ein wesen is ein Killerspiel und die regen sich über alles auf unfassbar dann sollten sie doch lieber Boxen nich mehr im Free tv zeigen da es auch ein Sport mit verletzungen ist und real den körper schädigt und realität auch noch dazu is

schon allein eine Zensur vom spiel ist übertrieben  es ist genau das gleiche wenn man ein Kunst bild verunstaltet ( jaja ich weiss das manche spiele einfach nur brutal sein wollen aber es is dennoch das gleiche )


----------



## DarthDevil (25. April 2012)

HiRnZwErG schrieb:


> Also, dass man als Gamer nicht CDU/CSU wählen sollte, wird einem wohl nicht erst jetzt klar,oder?Durchschnittsalter beträgt 56,8 Jahre.....


 also wenn man mich fragt, sollte man die so oder so nicht wählen, egal ob gamer oder nicht. das beste ist ja mal wieder das man da aus dem grundgesetz zitiert....bei denen hab ich doch oft den eindruck das sie selbiges am liebsten komplett abschaffen würden.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (25. April 2012)

Der Deutschen Computerspielepreis ist in meinen Augen eh mitlerweile eine Lachveranstaltung, man muss sich nur mal anschauen was da bis heute für Spiele gewonnen haben bzw. nominiert wurden. o_O Ich kenne nur 1/3 der Titel die da genannt werden/wurden.
Und das Politiker von einem Großteil der geselschaftlichem Themen (z.B. Internet u. Videospiele) keinen Plan haben ist auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. April 2012)

GHURU schrieb:


> In Afghanistan Krieg führen,Kinderschänder laufen frei rum,Kriminelle werden mehr geschützt als Opfer und dann so ein Beitrag,ein Witz ,in der Politik nix hinkriegen aber sich an solchen Themen Hochziehen


 So ein Beitrag zur Debatte ist auch ein Witz und geht völlig an der Sache vorbei. 

Wenn man hier so im Thread rumliest fange ich schon langsam an zu zweifeln ob die Mehrheit der Spieler wirklich reif genug für einen politischen Diskurs ist. Das die Unions Fraktion solche Ansichten hat ist doch wirklich nix neues. Und auf Populismus im Wahlkampf mit Populismus auf Bildzeitungsniveau zu antworten und dann mal wieder den Kinderschänder, die Eurokrise usw. aus dem Hut zaubern lässt mich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Anstatt intelligentes Diskussionsverhalten zu zeigen wird der nächste Shitstorm losgetreten.


----------



## nicolas74 (25. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Zeigt mal wieder, wie intelligent die Spielergemeinde mit "Anfeindungen" umgeht...
> Da wird zwischen den zahlreichen Rechtschreibfehlern mit Intelligenz geprahlt, um sich letztlich in der eigenen Pseudointelligenz zu baden. Man möge den Autor bitte von seiner Illusion befreien, jemand würde derartig hochqualifizierte Posts auch nur mit einem Lächeln beantworten...  Genau deswegen kommen Spieler übrigens nicht von ihrem Image weg ^^


 
Ich bin eher der Meinung das solche permanent anfeindenden Kommentare eines Individuums, welches sich auf den Rechtschreibfehlern in einem Forums- Post suhlt und der Meinung zu sein scheint selbst die Krone allen Intellekts zu sein, verantwortlich dafür zeichnen, das viele Gamer als verroht und emotional verkrüppelt dastehen. Genau deswegen kommen Spieler übrigens nicht von ihrem Image weg ^^


----------



## marzipanmann (25. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> So ein Beitrag zur Debatte ist auch ein Witz und geht völlig an der Sache vorbei.
> 
> Wenn man hier so im Thread rumliest fange ich schon langsam an zu zweifeln ob die Mehrheit der Spieler wirklich reif genug für einen politischen Diskurs ist. Das die Unions Fraktion solche Ansichten hat ist doch wirklich nix neues. Und auf Populismus im Wahlkampf mit Populismus auf Bildzeitungsniveau zu antworten und dann mal wieder den Kinderschänder, die Eurokrise usw. aus dem Hut zaubern lässt mich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Anstatt intelligentes Diskussionsverhalten zu zeigen wird der nächste Shitstorm losgetreten.


 
Sagt jemand, der die Augen vor wichtigen Dingen verschliesst und der Wahrheit nicht ins Augen blicken will.


----------



## FragGyver (25. April 2012)

Ja hier geht es schnell wieder um die alte Diskussion über diese "Killerspiele". Dabei is der Kern des Artikels die Berechtigung der Nomierung des Spiels "Crysis" für den Computerspielpreis. 
Diese Kategorie wird nach folgenden Richtlinien bewertet:" In dieser Kategorie wird das beste Spiel prämiert — unabhängig von der Zielgruppe, des Genres und der verwendeten Spieleplattform. Wichtig ist, dass das Spiel technisch und künstlerisch hochwertig sowie kulturell und pädagogisch wertvoll ist, aber auch Spaß und Unterhaltung bietet. "

Kulturell und pädagogisch wertvoll ist Crysis nun mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber welches Spiel für Erwachsene ist das schon und ist das überhaupt nötig frag ich mich. Für Kinderspiele ok, aber für fsk 18 Titel? Sowas ist bei der Oskarverleihung ja eher unwichtig.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. April 2012)

Inakzeptabel ist das Spiel höchstens weil man statt Crysis 2 auch sagen kann "generischer Müll 9058". Da könnte man auch direkt Red Orchestra 2 nehmen, wenn es aus Deutschland käme. Und nicht diesen casualisierten Mist. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass Crysis 1 afaik auch den Preis nicht bekommen hat, und Crysis 1 war (technisch) besser als 2 (inhaltlich der gleiche Müll).


----------



## MBcool (25. April 2012)

Also das einzige was mich wirklich zum Killer macht sind solche Leute die einen Präsidenten ins Amt hiefen, von dem später herauskommt das er sich Jahre vor seinem Amtsantritt die Taschen voll gehauen hat unter Missbrauch seiner gehobenen politischen Position und ihm anschließend noch 1 Mio. p.A. an Steuergeldern bis zum Tod als Abschiedsgeschenk hinterher schmeißen! Die von der CDU sollten mal schön die F...halten und hoffen das ihnen nicht bald das gleiche passiert wie der FDP! Dann werden sich nämlich auch die Wähler von solchen kleinkarierten möchtegern Volksvertretern distanzieren! Crysis 2 geht vollkommen in Ordnung, da steckt nämlich viel Arbeit drin! Und DAS scheint ja keinen von den Politikern zu interessieren, die kennen das nämlich nur aus Büchern was Arbeit heißt!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. April 2012)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Sagt jemand, der die Augen vor wichtigen Dingen verschliesst und der Wahrheit nicht ins Augen blicken will.


 Wie war das mit "Nur getroffene Hunde bellen ..." O.o 

Ich kritisiere hier eine gewisse Geisteshaltung und unbedachtes Diskussionsverhalten und nicht Personen. Wenn als Erwiederung darauf nur ein Angriff auf meine Person kommen kann, unterstreicht das meine Position im Endeffekt nur.


----------



## solidus246 (25. April 2012)

Hahahaha  "Killerspiel". Ich glaube wenn diese Preisverleihung nicht wäre, würden die ganzen Fürze erst gar nicht von diesem "Killerspiel" erfahren haben. Ne mal im Ernst. Man nimmt an, dass Leute die unser Land regieren einigermaßen was auf´m Kasten haben und dann nutzt man solch ein Wort. Ich meine, würden sie sich mal wenigstens ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigen dann könnte man immernoch seine Meinung dazu abgeben... aber ich verwette meinen allerwertesten darauf, dass niemand auch nur mal einen Trailer oder 2 Minuten Gameplay gesehen hat


----------



## Maiernator (25. April 2012)

Vorneweg:
Crysis ist kein Killerspiel und genausowenig war Breivik seine Tat ein Amoklauf.
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie gebildete Politiker ihren Verstand ausschalten und Wörter benutzen nur um ihre Wähler zu erreichen. So verkümmert die deutsche SPrache und nicht durch Slang Ausdrücke.
Crysis ist ein Gewaltspiel, Amokläufe sind spontan und werden nicht geplant.
Desweitern wird einfach mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Auf der einen Seite die Waffen und Schützenlobby, auf der anderen Seite die Videospieler. Die konservativen Kräfte lassen sich von ihren Waffen Freunden einlullen und verschließen ihre Augen vor einer Industrie deren Produkte, zu nichts anderem da sind als Menschen zu verwunden oder töten! Eigtl unfassbar und das verstößt gegen die " Würde des Menschen".
Die Videospieler hingegen haben keine Lobby und werden gerne als Zielscheibe benutzt, weil man damit die Jugend als unzurechnungsfähig und naiv darstellen kann. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass Menschen unter 30 weniger Politik interessiert sind als Menschen über 50.Eigtl schade.


----------



## Dentagad (25. April 2012)

Solche leute die gezielt gegen unsere "Generation" hetzt und müll verbreitet sollten an den Pranger und sich öffentlich bei der Bevölkerung entschuldigen.

Es gibt Filme die sind 1000x schlimmer als jedes Spiel und da sagt man natürlich nichts.

Es wird eine Zeit kommen wo unsere Generation an der Macht ist und dann wird sich alles ändern. Dagegen kann CDU/CSU gar nichts dagegen tun!


----------



## Olsen84 (25. April 2012)

nicolas74 schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der Meinung das solche permanent anfeindenden Kommentare eines Individuums, welches sich auf den Rechtschreibfehlern in einem Forums- Post suhlt und der Meinung zu sein scheint selbst die Krone allen Intellekts zu sein, verantwortlich dafür zeichnen, das viele Gamer als verroht und emotional verkrüppelt dastehen. Genau deswegen kommen Spieler übrigens nicht von ihrem Image weg ^^


 
Weder habe ich in meinem Post eine Auskunft zu meiner Person getätigt, noch ergötze ich mich an Rechtschreibfehlern anderer. Es bleibt einfach grundsätzlich peinlich, sich in einem Post (ich zitiere) "Intelligenz sei Dank" als besonders schlau zu verkaufen, während man einfachste Rechtschreibregeln nicht beherrscht. Kommt ja auch kein Blinder auf die Idee, dir Unterschiede in der Farblehre aufzuzeigen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es schlichtweg zur Belustigung beiträgt, auf einen völlig belanglosen Kommentar aus einer Partei mit "ist mir egal, was ihr sagt", "schaut euch doch mal selber an" und "ihr seid ja alle bald tot: ätsch bätsch" zu antworten. Die Worthülsen können noch so fein gewählt sein, wenn dahinter ein weinendes Kleinkind steht, dessen Spielzeug weggenommen wurde. Aber heiter weiter... Ihr macht das Ding ganz groß


----------



## z3ro22 (25. April 2012)

aber schön krieg führen und bei killerspielen heulen top  einfach nur top.

wie ich diese ganze idioten hasse.


----------



## JCFR (26. April 2012)

Ja ja, die bösen, bösen SPiele. 
Tja, das sieht man, wie sehr CDU/CSU die "Mitte" verkörpern...  und da wundern sie sich, wenn die jungen wähler zu den Piraten rennen. 

Fernsehen, Rock'n Roll, Anti-Autoritäre Erziehung... hauptsache man hat einen Schuldigen für irgendwas und wenn es auch der Falsche ist.  

"Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar". Ja ja, aber die Menschen am unteren Lohnende schuften lassen, sich selbst die Diäten erhöhen, Waffen an Schurkenstaaten (oder auch Pleitestaaten wie Griechenland) verkaufen, wahlversprechen übern Jordan schicken und sich bei der Lobby anwanzen - das können die Herrn Politiker. 
Als ob die auch nur einen Funken von "Würde" im Blut hätten.
Jeder Afghanistan-einsatz untergräbt dieses Argument doch mehr, als ein KillerSPIEL es je könnte. 

Lernt doch endlich mal Eines: SPiele schaffen keine Sozio- oder Psychopathen, das tut die Gesellschaft.


----------



## nickmason (26. April 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Ja ja, die bösen, bösen SPiele.
> [...]


Selten einen Beitrag gelesen, den ich in solcher Gänze unterschreiben kann. Danke, sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## karsten2409 (26. April 2012)

YIHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA  Die Deutsche Regierung sollte sich selber entlassen !


----------



## karsten2409 (26. April 2012)

Ach , ich hätte da noch ne Idee zum nächsten CryEngine 3 Shooter , , , nehmt die Köpfe unserer deutschen Politiker als Gegner , datt wäre mal ein Spaß


----------



## ExCorZisssT (26. April 2012)

Naja wir müssen damit Leben , scheiß Regierung bleibt nun-mal scheiß Regierung.


----------



## Booo (26. April 2012)

Kritisieren Nominierung aber das Deutschland das 3 grösste waffen export land ist und die waffen nicht immer da ankommen wo sie sollen das kritisieren sie nicht


----------



## woolandcotton (26. April 2012)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...


----------



## nicolas74 (26. April 2012)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Weder habe ich in meinem Post eine Auskunft zu meiner Person getätigt, noch ergötze ich mich an Rechtschreibfehlern anderer. Es bleibt einfach grundsätzlich peinlich, sich in einem Post (ich zitiere) "Intelligenz sei Dank" als besonders schlau zu verkaufen, während man einfachste Rechtschreibregeln nicht beherrscht. Kommt ja auch kein Blinder auf die Idee, dir Unterschiede in der Farblehre aufzuzeigen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es schlichtweg zur Belustigung beiträgt, auf einen völlig belanglosen Kommentar aus einer Partei mit "ist mir egal, was ihr sagt", "schaut euch doch mal selber an" und "ihr seid ja alle bald tot: ätsch bätsch" zu antworten. Die Worthülsen können noch so fein gewählt sein, wenn dahinter ein weinendes Kleinkind steht, dessen Spielzeug weggenommen wurde. Aber heiter weiter... Ihr macht das Ding ganz groß



Das ist Einstellungssache. Nur weil du Dinge als Peinlich erachtest, heisst es nicht das die Welt es ebenso sieht. Ferner sehe ich keinen Grund, nur weil ich es vermeide solche theologischen Phrasen wie "Gott sei Dank" zu unterstützen und lieber meinen Intellekt (welche Höhe der hat habe ich hier nie angegeben) benutze um mein moralisches Wertesystem zu definieren, das ich deshalb exzessiv eine Pseudo- Intelligenz auslebe. 

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen ist es mir, trotz deiner Unterstellungen, nicht egal was solche Personen sagen, da es, wenn man sie weiter machen lässt ohne Opposition, Ihnen einfallen könnte sich noch weiter in Bereiche einzumischen, die ich nicht von Alten Menschen entschieden haben will die ohne Ahnung sich Meinungen versuchen zu bilden.

Grundlegend bist du aber anscheinend nicht dazu in der Lage konstruktive Posts zu verfassen, da hier nur beleidigende Phrasen kommen und inhaltilich zu der Thematik wenig bis gar nichts kommt. Statt lieber mal mit deinem hehren und analytischen Verstand (den du dir ja mit deinen Aussagen selber zugestehst) eine Antwort zu formulieren die andere Leser als Protest nutzen könnten an die jeweilige Fraktion, schmeisst du einem kleinen Primaten gleich einen Shitstorm um dich, der inhaltlich (wie bereits erwähnt) aber auch gar nichts mit dem Artikel an sich zu tun hat. Und wenn ich mir andere Posts von dir anschaue, scheint die Tat Programm zu sein und Überheblichkeit dein zweiter Vorname. Nur weil du im sozialen Umgang schwach ausgeprägt ist, musst du nicht andere immer daran teilhaben lassen.

Ich mach mich vom Acker weil Trolle füttern verboten und mit der Zeit kann man besseres anfangen... halte mich leider viel zu selten dran... tsts...


----------



## DonIggy (26. April 2012)

Nunja, bis auf die beiden Sätze „Allerdings sollten solche Spiele nicht noch gewürdigt werden, wenn öffentliche Mittel im Einsatz sind. Auch eine Neubesetzung der Jury wird gefordert.” stimme ich voll überein :-/
Klar, die Killerspiel-Keule nervt gewaltig, aber mal im Ernst, Crysis 2 ist weder innovativ noch pädagogisch wertvoll.


----------



## znorgh (26. April 2012)

*Genauso Falsch*



nicolas74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die üblichen Floskeln erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle, denn das Sie mich und andere Spieler in Ihrer Gestaltung der eigenen Freizeit "...durchaus... tolerieren" zeigt mir, wie verständnis- und hilflos Sie den neuen Medien gegenüber stehen und meiner Person nur Unkenntnis und Bevormundung zu bieten haben. Reelles schießen in Schützenvereinen wird tunlichst gefördert und zieht auch des Öfteren Tote und Verletzte nach sich durch unsachgemäß gelagerte Schusswaffen. Aber Spiele die per Maus- Klick einen Pixel- Avatar das virtuelle Leben auspusten werden dämonisert und verteufelt.
> 
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich dein Grundanliegen verstehe, muss ich doch sagen, dass man eine lächerliche Vorverurteilung nicht mit einer anderen begegnen sollte.
Auch wenn ich nicht in einem Schützenverein bin, weiß ich das es sich dabei genauso um ein Hobby handelt wie das Spielen von Egoshootern. Und genau wie das Spielen von besagten "Killerspielen" führt auch die Mitgliedschaft  beim Schützenverein nicht zwingend zu Mord und Totschlag.
Also nichts gegen sachliche  Argumente aber den schwarzen Peter einfach jemand anders zuzuschieben ist der falsche Weg.

Mfg Znorgh


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (26. April 2012)

Das wunderts einen dann auch nicht das die Piraten bei 13% sind. Zum Thema CDU und "Medienkompetenz" möchte ich auf einen zeitlosen Klassiker verweisen:

Meme: Axel E. Fischer fordert…. › netzpolitik.org

Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Nichtraucherschutz in sozialen Netzwerken.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Wärmeschutzverglasung für Windows.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Buchpreisbindung für Facebooks.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Sicherheitsabstand auf Datenautobahnen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Tierheime für LOLcats.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Wasserqualitätsprüfungen für Quelltext.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Pflaster für Schnittstellen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Fahrradwege im Internet.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Extremismusprogramm gegen Links. (!)
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Impfschutz für Computermäuse.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Fluchtwege in Chaträumen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Lebensmittelkontrollen für Cookies.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Winterreifenpflicht für Datenautobahnen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Überholverbot auf Datenautobahnen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Halteverbot auf Datenautobahnen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Helmpflicht für Internetsurfer.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Öffnungszeiten für Online-Shops.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Angelschein für Phishing.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert dass Datenmüll getrennt wird.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Staudämme gegen Emailflut.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Kondome für sicheren Datenverkehr.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert recylingfähige Spamfilter.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Telefonbuch für IP-Adressen.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert schärferen Brandschutz für VPN-Tunnel.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert einheitliche Formulare für Kommentarfunktion.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert verstärktes militärisches Engagement in Java.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Rettungspakete für Datenbanken.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Endlager für Atom-CPUs.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Einsatz von Langzeitarbeitslosen als Webcrawler.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Dreifachverglasung für Browserfenster.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert verpflichtende Internet-Kurse für CDU-Mitglieder.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Fangquoten für Fail-Whales.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert regionale Sendegebiete für Webradios.
Axel E. Fischer, CDU, fordert Rundfunkräte für Youtube.


----------



## AWYN (26. April 2012)

Tja so is das eben in der Politik, wie in der Spieleindustrie. Da tut man, für Laien, absolut unverständliche Dinge und nur die Gleichgesinnten halten es für Kunst...


----------



## Fresh1981 (26. April 2012)

Ich glaube dir Herren Politiker sollten sich um andere Dinge kümmern. Als wieder das Wort "Killerspiel" in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## Keeler01 (26. April 2012)

Mann muss sich vor Augen führen, dass die CDU/CSU als Teil der Bundesregierung 270 Leopard 2 Kampfpanzer und deutsche Sturmgewehre nach Saudi Arabien verkauft bzw diese Verkäufe zumindest bewilligt hat.
Diese Waffen sollen und werden vom örtliche Königshaus auch gegen "innere Feinde" sprich Demonstranten des Arabischen Frühlings im Inneren und auch in Bahrain eingesetzt.

Wenn man jetzt gleichzeitig für die Einhaltung von Menschenrechten in Computerspielen eintritt ist dies an Doppelzüngigkeit einfach nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Reale Gewalt bei der wirkliche Menschen sterben und verstümmelt werden, wird gefördert bzw begünstigt, während man virtuelle Gewalt in Computerspielen nicht nur verurteilt sondern regelrecht an den Pranger stellt.

Das ist für mich einfach nur  noch Heuchelei  und Doppelmoral und ich kann Menschen mit einem derartigem Zerrbild von Wertevorstellungen einfach nicht ernst nehmen.
Das dies dann zur medialen Selbstdarstellung und zum Gewinnen von Wählerstimmen eingesetzt wird ist einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir Herren Politiker sollten sich um andere Dinge kümmern. Als wieder das Wort "Killerspiel" in den Raum zu werfen.


 Jaja, die Herren Politiker ...


----------



## zerr (26. April 2012)

Keeler01 schrieb:


> Mann muss sich vor Augen führen, dass die CDU/CSU als Teil der Bundesregierung 270 Leopard 2 Kampfpanzer und deutsche Sturmgewehre nach Saudi Arabien verkauft bzw diese Verkäufe zumindest bewilligt hat.
> Diese Waffen sollen und werden vom örtliche Königshaus auch gegen "innere Feinde" sprich Demonstranten des Arabischen Frühlings im Inneren und auch in Bahrain eingesetzt.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt gleichzeitig für die Einhaltung von Menschenrechten in Computerspielen eintritt ist dies an Doppelzüngigkeit einfach nicht mehr zu überbieten.
> ...


 und was ist mit den ubooten die an israel ausgelliefert wurden mich würde es nicht wundern wenn die israelis damit die iraner angreifen


----------



## TimeBandit (26. April 2012)

"Allerdings sollten solche Spiele nicht noch gewürdigt werden, wenn öffentliche Mittel im Einsatz sind."

Soso das ist also nicht in Ordnung. Es ist aber in Ordnung, mit öffentlichen Mitteln Waffen zu kaufen, junge Menschen zu rekrutieren und ihnen das tatsächliche Töten beizubringen.


----------



## z3ro22 (26. April 2012)

@qzerr wird nicht passieren weil israel den gegenschlag nicht verkraftet allerdings wäre ein krieg genau das was die politiker wollen. siehe frankreich die wollen jetzt unbedingt in syrien einen militäreinsatz starten.


----------



## Olsen84 (26. April 2012)

nicolas74 schrieb:


> Das ist Einstellungssache. Nur weil du Dinge als Peinlich erachtest, heisst es nicht das die Welt es ebenso sieht. Ferner sehe ich keinen Grund, nur weil ich es vermeide solche theologischen Phrasen wie "Gott sei Dank" zu unterstützen und lieber meinen Intellekt (welche Höhe der hat habe ich hier nie angegeben) benutze um mein moralisches Wertesystem zu definieren, das ich deshalb exzessiv eine Pseudo- Intelligenz auslebe.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen ist es mir, trotz deiner Unterstellungen, nicht egal was solche Personen sagen, da es, wenn man sie weiter machen lässt ohne Opposition, Ihnen einfallen könnte sich noch weiter in Bereiche einzumischen, die ich nicht von Alten Menschen entschieden haben will die ohne Ahnung sich Meinungen versuchen zu bilden.
> 
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich finde ich es schön, dass du ein Hobby gefunden hast und dich für dieses einsetzt. Dennoch darf man es doch schade finden, dass du die Meinung der Spieler oder meinetwegen ausschließlich deine eigene Meinung mit irgendwelchem populistischen Trash vertrittst, den in dieser Art und Weise kein Mensch für voll nehmen würde. Nimm es doch einfach als nützlichen Hinweis für die Zukunft. Nur weil dieser Post teilweise viel zu weit vom Weg abgekommen ist, heißt das doch nicht, dass du es zukünftig nicht besser machen kannst. Ist doch schön für alle Spieler, wenn es Leute gibt, die meinen, irgendwelche Spiele vor Politikern schönreden zu müssen. Aber dann machs doch bitte so, dass man sich als Außenstehender nicht schämen muss. 

Grüßle, over and out.


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Ich habe nur die Meldung gelesen, keine Kommentare. Von daher bitte schon vorab Verzeihung, falls ich irgendwas wiederholen sollte:

Die Bezeichnung "Killerspiel" ist dümmlich und brauch, mMn, nicht diskutiert werden. Derjenige hat sich mit so einer Bezeichnung ins Aus "gespielt".

*Aber*, wenn der zweite und damit für mich wichtige Rest stimmen sollte, dass bei diesem Preis wirklich pädagogisch wertvolle Spiele aus Deutschland honoriert werden sollen und das eigentlich eine Grundvorraussetzung für diesen Preis ist, dann ist Crysis 2 wirklich nicht das richtige Spiel. Nur hat das eine nichts mit dem anderen, sprich Killerspiel, zutun.


----------



## Metalhawk (26. April 2012)

kaji schrieb:


> ...deren liebstes Spielzeug wohl der Holzklotz war...


 made my day


----------



## marzipanmann (26. April 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wie war das mit "Nur getroffene Hunde bellen ..." O.o
> 
> Ich kritisiere hier eine gewisse Geisteshaltung und unbedachtes Diskussionsverhalten und nicht Personen. Wenn als Erwiederung darauf nur ein Angriff auf meine Person kommen kann, unterstreicht das meine Position im Endeffekt nur.


 
Dann belle nicht


----------



## maho1973 (26. April 2012)

Die kommen allen Ernstes mit Artikel 1 GG ??? - Was ist bitteschön dann mit dem modernen Sklavenhandel Zeitarbeit, Lohndumping, Altersarmut ?
Einmal davon abgesehen, hat nicht ausgerechnet u.a. die CSU noch den riesigen Dreckhaufen von 2008 (Bayern-LB) wegzuschippen?
Das einzige Killerspiel, das es auf dieser Welt gibt sind die sogenannten Finanzmärkte und der Globalisierungswahn.
In einem solchen Gremium (Preisverleihungskommitee) sollten wenigstens Leute sitzen, die -wenn überhaupt- nicht nur am I-Phone spielen.


----------



## SH-Looser (26. April 2012)

Um seine feinde besiegen zu wollen,sollte man sie kennen. Soviel zur CDU/CSU.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2012)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Dann belle nicht


 lustig, dass du dich von einem einfach Diskussionsbeitrag von mir so offensichtlich und persönlich angepisst fühlst


----------



## Crysisheld (26. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, haben die irgendeinen Geheimen Plan und eine Taktik dahinter dass die einfach allesamt nicht mehr regieren wollen?
> Mal ehrlich, es ist eigentlich hier wirklich die Zweitdümmste Aussage von denen, die dümmste kam von der Betreuungsgelddingsdums
> 
> Wobei, so in anbetracht das man aber immer noch Waffenmessen, Schützenfeste, etc. abhält, aber dann würde man ja "regieren" und nicht nur "reagieren" bzw. populisieren



Naja Enisra aber es gibt doch genug Dumme die trotzdem wieder an der falschen Stelle das Kreuzchen machen. Btw fand ich Röslers Idee Mineralöl Konzerne sollten "lückenlos" an irgendso eine schwule Behörde melden wann wieviel Benzin verkauft wurde fast noch bescheuerter als die Schwafelei ums Betreuungsgeld...


----------



## tommy1977 (26. April 2012)

Pädagogisch wertvoll? Haben die Herren und Damen mit der überwiegend grauen Kopfbedeckung schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ein Spiel einfach nur SPAß machen soll? Und ja, man tötet virtuelle Individuen...na und? Was spielen denn Kinder im Sandkasten? Da krachen Spielzeugautos ineinander und die Gummi-Indianer werden von den Gummi-Cowboys auf kreativste Art und Weise ausgerottet. Geht mal lieber dorthin und nehmt den Kleinen ihre Spielzeugfiguren weg, damit diese nicht aus ihrer sterilen Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Welt gerissen werden. *facepalm*


----------



## YODAOFGAMING (26. April 2012)

Hallo Gamerfreunde ich hab auch kein Plan was die vonder CDU/CSU fürn Problem haben.
Ich hab gestern als ichs gelesn hab noch ne email mit folgendem Inhalt getippt, um die mal wieder aus richtige Gleis zu setzen.

Vorweg es gibt da son Spruch " wenn man Keine Ahnung hat " einfach mal die Fresse halten"

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,

Erstens ich kann und will diesen Begriff "Killerspiel" nicht mehr höhren, denn er entbärt jeglichem Verständnis der Spiel bzw. Gaming Welt des 21ten JH. 

Zweitens ich glaube das kein einziger von ihnen jemals ein Egoshooter Spiel gespielt hat als können si sich in keinster Weise ein Urteil erlauben.

Drittens in den meisten Egoshotern werden Roboter, Aliens, Mashienen oder ähnliches bekämpft, mal mit mittelalterlichen Waffen mal mit modernen und was noch dazu kommt diese Spiele sind nicht um sonnnst erst ab 18 Jahren frei gegegben was auch gut so ist.

Viertens solche Spiele können mit ein Grund für auffälliges Verhalten von Menschen sein aber sie sind nie der Hauptgrund, Gründe dafür liegen meistens im Sozialen bereich wie z.B. geringes Selbstwertgefühl, falsche oder zu lasche Erziehung in Bezug auf Grenzensetzung, häusliche Gewalt in jeglicher Form oder Perspektivlosigkeit usw.

Fünftens bei solchen Preisen geht es nicht vorrangig um die Story des Games sondern um die Entwiklerarbeit Grafikdesign, Software, Spielbarkeit, "Spielspass" und Vielseitigkeit bei Bewegungen und der Nutzung auf den verschidenen Platformen PC, PS3, XBOX oder vergleichbarem.

6tens das diese Spiele Gewalt beinhalten ist eben so aber was ist ihnen lieber das Gewalt im Netz/PC stattfindet oder auf der Straße.

Ich spiele seit 6 Jahren Counterstrike, ich bin Gothic, höhre Mettal und beschäftige mich mit Magie BLACK & WHITE aber ich bin ein fröhlicher ganz normaler liebender und keines wegs agressiver oder gewaltätiger Mensch in gewisser Hinsicht bin ich parzifist was das reale Leben betrifft was im Netz passiert ist ne völlig andere Baustelle.

Und ich bin sogar der Meinung das jeder der andern vor allem Frauen Gewalt antut seine Rechte in jeder Hinsicht verwirkt hat und nie mehr den Knast verlassen sollte.


----------



## GenuineFool (27. April 2012)

@YODAOFGAMING:

is dass ´n Witz? Ich meine: deine E-Mail? 
Ich komme mit hintergründigem Humor und Sarkasmus normalerweise gut klar und erkenne sie auch aber diese E-Mail gibt mir diesbezüglich eine harte Nuss zu knacken...


----------



## GenuineFool (27. April 2012)

abgesehen davon: solltest du das Teil wirklich so abgeschickt haben, garantier´ ich dir, dass es mit Sicherheit im Spamfilter hängenbleibt ^^


----------



## Maiernator (27. April 2012)

An der Rechtschreibung musste aber noch arbeiten.
Sorry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## hifumi (27. April 2012)

Diese Email stellt die Aussagen über "Killerspiele" in Sachen Peinlichkeit noch in den Schatten. Ich hoffe doch, dass sie tatsächlich im Spamfilter gelandet ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2012)

YODAOFGAMING schrieb:


> Hallo Gamerfreunde ich hab auch kein Plan was die vonder CDU/CSU fürn Problem haben.
> Ich hab gestern als ichs gelesn hab noch ne email mit folgendem Inhalt getippt, um die mal wieder aus richtige Gleis zu setzen.
> 
> Vorweg es gibt da son Spruch " wenn man Keine Ahnung hat " einfach mal die Fresse halten"
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, du hast diese Mail nicht SO dorthin geschickt, das ist nämlich katastrophal.   Sowas schadet eher nur, zumindest wenn es in einer solchen Form ist. Da werden sie sich sonst nur bestätigt fühlen.


----------

